
Rest/ahah · Microformats Wiki - iamwil
http://microformats.org/wiki/rest/ahah
======
charliepark
Can anyone explain the difference between AHAH and JSON? If I'm reading it
right, JSON would access data in a remote database, and it would be returned
as javascript and could be inserted into the page. AHAH would access remote
HTML and insert it into the page? Am I wrong on that?

If you used expires and caching on those static HTML pages, would that then
lead to more efficient data pulling than querying a database with JSON?

